# Shoes Off - Do you?



## vava1 (Jul 18, 2005)

I always take my shoes off when I enter my van and ask visitors to do the same

It keeps the van cleaner longer and reduces wear and tear

Do you do the same?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

My hubby is terrible for keeping shoes on and despite my nagging, he still leaves them on! :roll: I have warned him that if he leaves them on in our new MH I will get the rolling pin out lol! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Trouble is I dont keep a rolling pin in the van :lol: 

Sue


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*shoes*

.......no on both counts,as we have dogs it makes little sense.But we do put a carpet runner down(cheap at £12)and then throw this away when it gets dirty 8O curlyboy


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't wear my outside shoes in the house or the van :? & nobody else does either. We come in & the shoes are the first thing to come off. 

Dog eggs are the biggest reason for doing this :evil: 

D.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I notice that this is in the JOKES & TRIVIA section - but I don't find it funny at all!!!

I would like to be able to say that we take our shoes off, but we don't, so I can't.

Reason? Laziness.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Always take my shoes off...always have done....but my other half...not a chance.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

always take our shoes off and ask visitors to do the same please especialy if it is wet outside.
if we are the visitors we always take our shoes off.
muriel and roy.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

No - van is older, lino is robust, van and house are for living in. (Shoes off in hall at home, and slippers on) would not dream of asking visitors to take shoes off - unless obviously muddy!! :lol: 

Mind you, put your dirty feet up on my new upholstery once it's installed and I will not be a happy bunny :lol: :lol: :lol: 

If I had pristine carpet in van I would cover it up I suppose......

We have friends who take their outdoor shoes off, and do not protest if we take ours off, however they have 2 dogs which have the run of the house after only minimal foot wiping if muddy, and the last time I took my shoes off in their house my socks were full of dogfur after - therefore do NOT take my shoes off in their house, and they have not asked!!

davesport, what do you mean by dog eggs???


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

daddysgirl said:


> davesport, what do you mean by dog eggs???


Dog poo, I suspect.

We do sometimes, but not always, and we wouldn't expect other people to.

When we picked up our new van 2 years ago, the first thing we did was take up the carpet and throw it away. There's no point if you're camping on muddy / dusty / wet show grounds, although we do try to leave our shoes in the side awning if we have it up.

Also, we also have a dog, and we've as yet been unable to train her to wipe her feet properly before coming in the van. The faux woodblock flooring sweeps clean for dry dirt and wipes clean with a damp cloth.

Gerald


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

vava1 said:


> I always take my shoes off when I enter my van and ask visitors to do the same
> 
> It keeps the van cleaner longer and reduces wear and tear
> 
> Do you do the same?


Where's the punch line?

Patman


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I really dont care in the van unless its a really Muddy Rally.
We have Lino tiles and mats that I wash easily.
I think thats because we have a dog and I can soon sweep the M/H out.
We do wear slippers in the van though.
Indoors is different and we change into slippers as soon as we get indoors.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We took our carpets up when we got the van (they are now in our loft wrapped in plastic!). But when winter came we went out and bought a length of carpet for £10 and cut it to fit - certainly much warmer for the cold weather.

Usually take shoes off - but not always!

Denise & Joe


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We generally leave our shoes on even though I have put a carpet in, it would be a pain to keep taking them off everytime you go into the van, we also have a dog.
It would not make any difference to the wear and tear aspect as I would just lift up the carpet and lay the loose fitted one that came with the van and which is in the loft.


Mike


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

I take mine off if i've been outside and it's muddy or wet. Other than that they stay on. in much the same way as some folk might say "i've not spent all that money on a motorhome to tread muck all over the place" my thoughts are along the lines of "i've not spent all that money on my Motorhome so i can mince about taking my shoes off every time i go in or out"

for me that's why it's got a lino floor and removable carpets (in the loft) same reason i have wooden and tiled floors downstairs in my house!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Slippers always at the ready.
Sometimes i drive in them.
Occasionally i slip to the showers in Lady p`s pink fluffy jobs.
Certainly gets me noticed.
Not gone as far as the dressing gown, but do admit to sneaking into ladies showers when gents were queueing.
well we are in jokes and trivia aren`t we

DAve p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We always used to take our shoes off and ask others to do the same in our deep pile American RVs.
But the Hobby has laminate flooring with a couple of rubber backed mats so there is little point.

Unless we are in for the night.

Ray.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have lino in van , laminate in house so never take shoes off unless in for the night, as we work from home we go days without needing shoes anyway.. 

Only place I insist on no shoes is the bathroom in MH , I have looked around so many where the floors are all scratched and dirty and yet the rest of the van is spotless. I do put mats down but they tend to be pale colours anyway so it's just rule we have always had. (unless accident is about to happen and then just go for it)  

We put a mat under the table in winter but is hard wearing and more often than not shoes are too dirty to keep on then anyway. 

Mandy


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*shoes*

It's in Jokes ansd Trivia because the question is so trivial it makes you smile! :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Shoes off always......no joke!.......no visitors......it saves upsetting them :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Shoes stay on in our's as they do in the house. A house and a van are for living in, and thats what we do.  

steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Likewise, I cannot imagine asking someone to take their shoes off, Alan.


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I keep my shoes on when I am driving!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We just live in Crocs

its easy and keeps the van clean

Andy


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We try to remember, bearing in mind that I wear safety shoes quite often

Good in the mud, waterproof and helps moderate the language when I drop tools and equipment on my foot (which I do)
Doesn't help with the "social and domestic advisors" language when she sees me stomp into the van with half the pitch

We had visitors who took off their shoes without being asked, then gave the youngster in their care packets of sweets (little tiny reddish brown pastilles) that she dropped into the carpet, onto the cushions etc 

Nette - what do you think they were?

Me and SWMBO are not so good at spotting things like that, and especially against the Bessacarr colours
Next time we used the van we found expanded sweets melted into the carpet, and two reddish brown stains on seats that won't come out now.

We can't expect to have people over without letting them eat and drink, but kids, sweets, drinks = outside

I'd like to think I would have the foresight to think about kids and little bags of sweets if I was invited to somebody's van

Ah well - I s'pose it's meant to be lived in


----------

